# 3180gram/61cm chub (dõbel)



## Karl Inge S (29. Mai 2008)

Jan T. has caught another monster chub, weighing 3180gram/61cm....
http://www.fiskersiden.no/content/view/667/53/lang,norwegian/

Same person has Norways largest chub caught ever, at 3430gram
http://www.fiskersiden.no/content/view/560/53/lang,norwegian/


----------



## GiantKiller (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: 3180gram/61cm chub (dõbel)*



Karl Inge S schrieb:


> Jan T. has caught another monster chub, weighing 3180gram/61cm....
> http://www.fiskersiden.no/content/view/667/53/lang,norwegian/
> 
> Same person has Norways largest chub caught ever, at 3430gram
> http://www.fiskersiden.no/content/view/560/53/lang,norwegian/



it wouldn't be record in germany.

chubs of 5kg have been caught in germany.

though i don't weigh or measure fish, i have caught several of 60+ cm.


----------

